
In Britain, Austerity Is Changing Everything - sytelus
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/28/world/europe/uk-austerity-poverty.html
======
sytelus
One thing I don't understand is why Britain is affected by Brexit so much. The
country suddenly isn't going to produce less and it can still do trade just
like all other countries outside Euro.

